# Best day of 2009!



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

David proposed to me tonight! It made me so happy....Sorry had to tell everyone my news!!! :woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aww congratulations Mandee! So... what do I wear to the ceremony!? lmao jp


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Camo! lol Thanks.....yea wedding will probably be in the fall of 2010 if we have money then 2009 lol....but yea it's gonna be so awesome....My wedding dress is going to have camo on it!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank is great. I wish you two a long and loving life!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats, we wish you the best.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats Mandee!!!!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks...So what do you guys think of a camo wedding dress? like mossy oak?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww h0w exciting!!! good luck u two!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

maybe a fall leafy pattern? Mossy oak would be better though , I think it's a badass idea! I gotta see pictures of that. The fabric would be hard to find huh? Mossy oak chiffon LOL. Pretty common.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Well were looking to have the wedding in the fall...let me see if I can post a pic of a couple dresses I like....theres actually a company who makes mossy oak dresses


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Alright heres a couple dresses I'm interested in....let me know what you think...

1. ok this one is nice, its got the off white with camo accents









2. this one is almost the same as #1 but no camo belt









3. This one is my fav. one








Back of it









4. Same style as the white one just all camo









5. Same as #4 but has orange accents








Back









2 Garters I like 
1. its made by the same people as the dresses









2. Found this one on ebay 









Flower baskets
1. same people as the dresses









Do you think I should go with that or a basket that is completly camo? I like the white one better, its not too overpowering....

2.









The pillow is goes along with the white basket really well, also made by the same people as basket and dress










The shawl I'm going to wear being the fact its prolly going to be really chilly and we'll be outside most likely










What the guys might wear....









Ok so tell me all your thoughts...this is too much for one woman too handle! lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like number 4 the best. that is an awsome looking dress.


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Kewl beans....I think I'm going with # 3 but I'm not too sure yet...i like it cuz its not so Bam....but its not just a white dress! its a nice amount of camo...but I got time to figure it out


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

wow!! congrats and good luck with your future together!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sending my blessings your way congrats to you both


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Way to start the year off!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Yup thats what I said...


----------

